# NE bowl/no bark



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

This is turned same as a ne bowl but I turned the bark off. I like the white on cherry wood.

Hey Dave and Texas Timber I did it, I got the picture to load. Thanks guys, both of you.

Hope you like the bowls, one is dedicated to each of you. 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice job Mitch...:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Joasis*

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it.

Can I ask you a question Joasis? Did I read someplace that you sell burls or was it maybe someone else? 

I never bought anything like this Burl stuff but would like to see what it would cost for some and shipped to Pittsburgh. I just want to make a couple bowls from a nice figured burl. I would like to take up the challenge and see what I could do. I see some nice bowls that are made from Burl.

I would appreciate it if you could reply again and tell me if you do in fact have this burl for sell.
Thanks Mitch


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Mitch,

Are you finishing you bowls on the lathe???

There are a lot of finishes made for doing just that. Mylands makes an excellent friction polish. You wipe it on, put some on a rag, fire up the lathe and polish with the wet cloth. You would be amazed how the grain jumps out at ya....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I also use just plain bee's wax..wipe it on and let it dry and fire up the lathe and polish with a soft cloth...

Ya wanna make a real mess...??? Try finishing with CA glue with the lathe running.....You'll wanna get some pictures of that.....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Burlkraft*

No right now I am just brushing my finishes. I have used several of the wipe on finishes a few years back when I turned a couple hundred pens on my Jet mini lathe. I never turned anything in my life except the pens. Lathe collected dust in back of my shop. Then I tried the Beall finishing system for a while.After that I quit turning untill last November, I got the bug and bought a Nova DVR Xp and since then my feet never hit the ground, turning non stop. Think I just wanted a break from furniture making and cabinet making. It got to be another job and I am supposed to be retired. Love this turning and no customers screaming at you.

Thanks for suggesting I use a different finish. Been thinking about changeing to something else, especially if I continue getting better wood. Think I will go to oil finishes. Used oil a lot on furniture for a sort of matte finish. That good looking wood you turn would be a sin to make shine like I am doing. I started out using pine so a shine made it look better. Hope we keep getting some new turners on this forum, so we can check each others work and learn from each other. I was looking for a turners club anywhere close to home and found one about 10 miles from home. Going up there next week. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Oil is a great finish too....:yes: :yes: 

Jill is working on making a set of maple dinner plates for our everyday use. She uses walnut oil for a finish for all our food related turnings...They look great, I'm just not very good at keeping them oiled :no: :no: 

I love a shine on my pine...

You should try a CA glue finish...at least once.....I've read several articles on this subject, tried it once....do ya know how painful it is to try and get CA glue out of your whiskers..?? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

Burlkraft said:


> You should try a CA glue finish...at least once.....I've read several articles on this subject, tried it once....do ya know how painful it is to try and get CA glue out of your whiskers..?? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


So how do you use ca glue as a finish, I have never heard of that, I am intrigued.

Chris


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Burlkraft*

So you , or should I say Jill turns and actually uses platters etc to eat off? Post a couple of them just to see how they look. Don't oil them. It is funny how walnut wood has a poisonous effect on plants growing near it but when used as an oil on food bowls it is safe. Talk about a shine on pine, I posted a couple pictures turned when I didn't have anything but pine 2x10's to turn on my Jet mini. I liked turning pine.

I imagine it would hurt trying to get ca glue out of your whiskers. Instead I would cut the whiskers out with the ca glue. I used woodworkers yellow glue on a bowl for a finish once. Just brushed couple coats on and dried then sanded etc. Comes out shiny and not bad.:laughing: actually. Mitch


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Mitch

What type of tool are you using to hollow out the style of bowl last shown? I see lots of different types advertised, but I wonder which will work the best. They are not cheap, so I don't want to purchase junk.

Thanks
Gerry


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*Cherry bowl*

Gerry
Sorry I didn't ask your question sooner, hadn't looked on this page for a while. For that particular bowl I used a bowl gouge but since then I got a little termite and start the hollowing with a bowl gouge then switch to the termite. Works good in tandem with each other. Now I use a heavy 3/4" scraper that I put a burr onwith a Veritas burr maker. This is a deadly combination. This scraper gets the bowls clean in no time flat. If you use wet wood it takes it out in long ribbons. The scraper is no longer a scraper with the burr on, it is now a cutting tool till it needs resharpened and reburred. If your interested, e-mail me with any questions. Good luck Mitch


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks Mitch

I have noticed a lot of references to termites in this thread, so I was curious.

Gerry


----------



## Frank Pender (Nov 6, 2006)

Gerry, I can suppl;y you with some Western Big Leaf Maple burl, if you are interested. If you look at Steve's profile of pictures you can see some of the kinds of material I can come up with, if you are interested.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Frank

Thanks for the offer. Where are you living?
I am in Powell River, BC.

Gerry


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

*Burl Bowl Blanks*

Mitch,
You could try [email protected] . They sell some real nice stuff.

Dennis


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

Mitch Cholewinski said:


> Can I ask you a question Joasis? Did I read someplace that you sell burls or was it maybe someone else?



Sorry I missed this earlier, but no, I do not sell burls...I give away stuff from time to time.....I am still waiting for someone to explain what causes a burl on a tree.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

*joasis*

Thanks for the reply above. 
What causes a burl you ask? A burl is wartlike, deformed,growth on a tree or it's roots.Usually caused by injury or infection.This infection or injury is usually just under the bark.A burl is composed of cells that are like cancer cells are in mammals.Even though a tree has burls on it, the tree itself can still grow normally. Another name for burl is, tumor. Most people are more familiar with the word tumor but not so familiar with the word burl. Of course the explanation for burl is much more complex than my feeble attempt to explain it but mine is factual.
Thanks again joasis, and check my gallery out if you have some time. Mitch


----------

